
Ask HN: Was Bitcoin Discussed on HN Before It Took Off in Popularity? - say_it_as_it_is
Considering the perpetual discussion on HN around new tech and opportunities, was the opportunity around Bitcoin being widely discussed?  This is during the time before it reached mainstream popularity.
======
Cactus2018
When do you consider that time?

The HN Algolia search by date range goes back 10 years.

10 years ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1532670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1532670)

